# Build or Buy?



## Lonsdale73 (22 Feb 2019)

This is my workshop door:







To the untrained eye - and not without good reason - this looks a lot like an up-and-over, common or garden garage door. As such, it has it's limitations:

1) when open, it extends into the workshop by over four feet at a height of just over six feet off the ground, effectively reducing the space available which is already at a premium anyway;

2) When I'm working in there, I'm exposed to the elements and the attention of passers-by - I have had complete strangers walk in to have a look around or ask to borrow tools

3) I'm not exactly keen on complete strangers checking out what I've got that might be worth stealing!

4) Unless I open it dead centre, it has a tendency to go off the rails. It doesn't open fully when it does that and although I'm some way off six feet in height I have managed to crown myself when it's like this.

5) When it rains, I invariably end up with a stream of water running off the door and down my neck.

6) Where it touches the ground and precisely where I have to position my hand to open without derailing is always dirty which means my hands get dirty before I've done anything.

I would like to replace them with something like this:






How much should I expect to pay for such a set, measuring approx 78"x84". nothing exotic, something like redwood fifths?


----------



## lurker (22 Feb 2019)

Have you got a side door?
If not, that would be where I would put my effort.
You can then semi fix ( so large stuff can still pass though, but infrequently used) the double doors and clad the inside with insulation.
That would massively increase both security and heat retention.


----------



## thetyreman (22 Feb 2019)

I wouldn't be happy about people coming inside without permission either :shock: 

redwood shouldn't cost a lot, painted redwood, just an idea but I've never built a door like this, I'd imagine somewhere between £100-£150 but that's a guess.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (22 Feb 2019)

thetyreman":25jl8hil said:


> I wouldn't be happy about people coming inside without permission either :shock:
> 
> redwood shouldn't cost a lot, painted redwood, just an idea but I've never built a door like this, I'd imagine somewhere between £100-£150 but that's a guess.



Sorry, by cost I was wondering how much to buy a ready made set. Based on the online prices from a nearby timber merchant, raw materials would cost £130. The example shown is on ebay at a cost of £275 but I have seen what appears to be identical spec items costing more than twice as much.

No side door and no scope to add one which would only take away valuable wall space.


----------

